# Who would you like to see the Suns play in the 1st round of the playoffs?



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

The title speaks for itself. Who would you like to see the Suns play in the 1st round of the playoffs? and why?


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

New Orleans.

Oh, you meant someone who would actually qualify. :banana:


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Houston. Yao and Tmac plus all the Phoenix stars will make it an exiciting series to watch.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I'd rather us face a team like Lakers or Nuggets in first rd. Gain some momentum for 2nd rd. And I don't really like the idea of Rockets or Grizzlies in first rd. But it would be funny to see the whole world pick against us first rd and then beat them :biggrin:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I would like to see them face Houston or the Grizzles. Two defensive minded teams that can't stop us. Playing the Kings would make it an exciting series though.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

I wouldnt want to face Grizzlies to be honest, that team is deep. Unless Suns starters play the very least their average, Grizzlies can pull out a game or two unexpectedly... and then you'll have a pressure series for the suns.


Nuggets or Lakers would be a good series, Nuggets are playing well, but when it comes down to would be Amare, Camby is a fantastic center who can play the same pace as Amare, he'd probably get 6-7 blocks a game and 15-16 rebounds a game against Amare, that would seriously hamper Suns. But the rest of the match up should be good for the suns, JJ or Marion would be too much for Melo, and Melo would be firing up 30% from field when guarded by above average defenders as he relies too much on the range shots.


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

Wolves or Lakers


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

1 Penny said:


> I wouldnt want to face Grizzlies to be honest, that team is deep. Unless Suns starters play the very least their average, Grizzlies can pull out a game or two unexpectedly... and then you'll have a pressure series for the suns.
> 
> 
> Nuggets or Lakers would be a good series, Nuggets are playing well, but when it comes down to would be Amare, Camby is a fantastic center who can play the same pace as Amare, he'd probably get 6-7 blocks a game and 15-16 rebounds a game against Amare, that would seriously hamper Suns. But the rest of the match up should be good for the suns, JJ or Marion would be too much for Melo, and Melo would be firing up 30% from field when guarded by above average defenders as he relies too much on the range shots.


I agree. I would rather face Rox or Nuggests. I don't think we match well against Griz even though they are not THAT good. There are always mismatch problems and I think Griz is one of those teams that gives us headache. 

Rox is my favorite one 'cause I really think we can take advantage of our speed over Yao and if T-MAC isn't on Super Fire, I like our chances. 

We'll play Nuggests two more times before the end of the season and I would like to see how they match up against us under Karl.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

if the suns drew the lakers or wolves in the first round, i think that would give us momentum into the second round. i DONT want to see the mavs or rockets. Honestly, i think the texas triangle is our biggest obstacle. any other team i think we can tackle.


----------

